# Cycling shorts recommendations



## DirtyPhill (Mar 2, 2009)

My cycling shorts have all decided to give up on life at the same time, the elastic in the legs is slowly losing its spring. I am now in the market for new shorts, and the budget is about $60. I usually ride between 20-40 miles at a time.
Thank you for your suggestions.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

In that price range, Performance Ultra work pretty well. At least for me. 

They changed the look of them this year. I preferred the older style. 

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

Cycling Apparel, Bike Shorts, Bike Jerseys by Aero Tech Designs

Pro model men's shorts...$39, well-made, very comfortable.


----------



## smokersteve (May 22, 2016)

I've liked the Pearlescent Izumi attack shorts


----------

